# Mann-Logo zu Frauen-Logo umwandeln



## TR1923 (10. Februar 2010)

hi Leute,

also ich such für meine Klasse ein Logo..und da wir harte Jungs sind hab ich mir das Logo von Farid Bang genommen und veränder:

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2359/50732d1265835375faridba.jpg
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/3483/50734d1265835375kingz3.jpg
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7066/50733d1265835375kingz31.jpg

Hat ja auch gut geklappt..die Jungs sind begeistert und freuen sich schon..doch die Mädels waren natürlich damit net einverstanden..ich hab gesagt das es kein Problem ist den Text zu ändern..aber sie Meinten, dass es nur dann gehen würde, wenn statt dem Breitling ein Mädchen/Frau wäre...also ihr seit meine Letzte Hoffnug

es muss nicht direkt aus dem Breitling eine Frau werden..man könnte auch den Breitling raus schneiden und dafür ne Frau einsezten..doch ich weiß net wie ich das machen muss/kann, dass es zu Jungs-Logo past

danke im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Hi TR1923,



TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> ..doch ich weiß net wie ich das machen muss/kann, dass es zu Jungs-Logo past


Ich glaube, die Bezeichnung "Kingz" passt genauso wenig zu den Mädels wie der Knabe im Logo. 
Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass du einfach zwei Varianten produzierst.


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

Was Dir scheinbar fehlt, ist das richtige Frauenbild, oder? Such mal zB nach *Lowkey Akt* oder *graffiti girl* oder *comic babe*, dann musst Du das richtige Mädel noch in den harten Kontrast umarbeiten, danach den Rahmen neu ziehen, und schon ist es fertig. Nebenbei könntest Du Dir Ärger einholen, weil Du fremdes (urheberrechtlich geschütztes) Bildmaterial auf dem Shirt benutzt.

Bei mir sieht sowas nach 5min Arbeit so aus, habe mir keine Mühe gemacht, allein der Rahmen bedeutet schon ne Stunde sitzen und schick kriegen.



mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> .....aber sie Meinten, dass es nur dann gehen würde, wenn statt dem Breitling ein Mädchen/Frau wäre...


Mache den Mädels doch weiss dass es sich nicht um einen Kerl handelt, sondern um eine Bodybuilderin. 
http://www.sportsfrauen.de/images/portraets/murray_1.jpg
http://www.sportsfrauen.de/images/portraets/murray_2.jpg



Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube, die Bezeichnung "Kingz" passt genauso wenig zu den Mädels wie der Knabe im Logo.


Passt schon..... wenns ein echtes "Mannsweib" ist. 

Und wie chmee schon sagt, Du könntest Ärger bekommen.
Hole Dir vom Urheber die Erlaubnis ein, dessen Bild zu verwenden..... natürlich schriftlich (damit er später nichts anderes behaupten kann).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TR1923 (11. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mache den Mädels doch weiss dass es sich nicht um einen Kerl handelt, sondern um eine Bodybuilderin.
> http://www.sportsfrauen.de/images/portraets/murray_1.jpg
> ...



Wie kann ich das mit dem Recht klären..ich glaub die werden mir das garnet geben..Farid Bang ist ja eig schon berühmt in der Rap-Branche...
und ich hab ja net das elbe logo..okay schon nur verändert..aber so machen das doch die Felscher von nike oder adidas doch auch
und wenn man das so betrachtet müsste ich doch auch das Mädchen das ich dann aus dem Netz holen werde..also das bild zum Mädchen-Logo auch fragen oder

und klar passt Kingz nicht zu den Mädchen..da kommt dann halt Queens oder so hin

danke werde das mal probieren


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

Alle Welt sagt ja auch, dass die gefälschten Adidas/Nike-Artikel in Deutschland verboten sind bzw. Du gleich am Flughafen davon erleichtert wirst. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das mit dem Recht klären.....


Schriftlich mit dem Manager (bitte nicht ernst nehmen ):





> Seehr geehrter Herr Band-Manager,
> 
> Wir, die Schüler der Klasse 1b auf der "hast Du nicht gesehen-Schule" in Nirgendwo, würden uns gerne ein individuelles Fan-Shirt gestalten um uns von anderen Fan-Gruppen besonders hervorzuheben.
> Hierzu bräuchten wir Ihr Einverständnis das Bild "Beispielfoto" von Farid Bang nutzen und ensprechend aufarbeiten/verändern zu dürfen.
> ...





TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> .....ich glaub die werden mir das garnet geben.....


In dem Fall würde ich "schei* Band" sagen und mir überlegen ob es nicht andere Künstler gibt die mehr auf ihre Fan-Gemeinde eingehen. 



TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> .....und ich hab ja net das elbe logo..okay schon nur verändert..aber so machen das doch die Felscher von nike oder adidas doch auch


Hier geht es aber nicht um Fälschungen, sonden um Urheberrechte und evtl. das "Recht am eigenen Bild".
Ausserdem könnte euer Fan-Shirt auf andere den Eindruck erwecken dass es sich um ein offizielles Fan-Shirt handelt und ihr euch (zumindest theoretisch) auf Kosten des Rechteinhabers daran bereichern könntet.
Und selbst wenn es sich um Fälschungen handeln würde, könntest Du Ärger bekommen.
Schliesslich bedeutet eine Fälschung auch einen möglichen wirtschaftlichen Verlust für den eigentlich Berechtigten.

Was die Rechte an Bildern im allgemeinen angeht, streiten sich die Rechtsgelehrten immer wieder.
Finden sie keine gütliche Einigung, endet der Streit vor Gericht.
Eventuelle Lizensgebühren können auch rückwirkend erhoben werden.
Ich meine mich auch erinnern zu können dass der Rechteinhaber die Herausgabe der zur Produktion eingesetzten Gerätschaften fordern kann (also z.B. Deinen PC..... mit dem Du ja das Bild bearbeitest).

Grundsätzlich kann man also sagen:
Wenn die Nutzung des Bildes nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt wird, sollte man sicherheitshalber davon ausgegen dass man erst die Erlaubnis benötigt.
Andernfalls könnte es ganz schnell mal teuer werden.



TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> ..... und wenn man das so betrachtet müsste ich doch auch das Mädchen das ich dann aus dem Netz holen werde..also das bild zum Mädchen-Logo auch fragen oder


Ob auf dem Bild nun ein Kerl, ein Mädel, ein Marsmännchen oder sonst was drauf ist, spielt prinzipiell erstmal keine Rolle.
Das Urheberrecht besteht auf jedes Bild (auch auf Zeichnungen).
Ob ein Bild aber auch "schützenswert" ist muss, wie weiter oben schon genannt, im Zweifel vor Gericht geklärt werden.


----------

